# A Sports Kickboxing Goddess Moves on...



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jan 13, 2007)

I just read on another site that the amazing Lily Rodriguez has passed away on 1-13-07. She was as sweet as she was intense. A talented technician and committed athlete, the sister of Benny "the Jet" Urquidez will be sorely missed by those who knew her.

Sleep sweetly, angel. No more discomfort; only much deserved rest.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 13, 2007)

.


----------



## Tames D (Jan 13, 2007)

.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 13, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Kacey (Jan 14, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 14, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Drac (Jan 14, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 14, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## stickarts (Jan 14, 2007)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 14, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## jdinca (Jan 14, 2007)

.


----------



## bdparsons (Jan 14, 2007)

.


----------



## MJS (Jan 14, 2007)

.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 14, 2007)

.


----------



## Kenpodoc (Jan 14, 2007)

.


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 14, 2007)

.


----------



## Haze (Jan 14, 2007)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 16, 2007)

Oh my goodness! I was just in contact with Bridgett Riley (a former student of hers & a world champion) who asked me to pray for Lily. I met Lily about a year ago. She was quite a great lady. My prayers go out to her husband Blinky & her whole family. She will be missed.:asian:


----------



## Carol (Jan 16, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## MSTCNC (Jan 16, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 16, 2007)

I've been working very hard over the past few hours to confirm Lilly's death, but I've not been able to confirm this. I know that she is quite ill, however.

I don't fault anyone for posting what they've heard/read. I'm just not sure that it isn't premature.

In any event, please pray for her husband Blinky & their family & their gym family at "Heart of Champions Boxing Gym". 

I'll post as soon as I have confirmation.

Tom


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 16, 2007)

.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jan 16, 2007)

IcemanSK said:


> I've been working very hard over the past few hours to confirm Lilly's death, but I've not been able to confirm this. I know that she is quite ill, however.
> 
> I don't fault anyone for posting what they've heard/read. I'm just not sure that it isn't premature.
> 
> ...


 
Al "Hot Dog" Harvey posted the first announcement I saw on kenponet.com. Al Harvey was among the early generation of karate tournament fighters from the era that had Benny Urquidez, Joe Lewis and Bill Wallace fighting in open tournaments, prior to starting kickboxing here in the U.S. He has remained close to the founding fighters.

Still, I would rather he were wrong on this one.

Dave


----------



## Tames D (Jan 16, 2007)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> Al "Hot Dog" Harvey posted the first announcement I saw on kenponet.com. Al Harvey was among the early generation of karate tournament fighters from the era that had Benny Urquidez, Joe Lewis and Bill Wallace fighting in open tournaments, prior to starting kickboxing here in the U.S. He has remained close to the founding fighters.
> 
> *Still, I would rather he were wrong on this one.*
> 
> Dave


Me too. I never had the pleassure of meeting her despite having crossed paths with Benny many times. He always spoke highly of her.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 16, 2007)

I've spoken to my friend, Bridgett "BabyDoll" Riley (a former student of Lilly's) who has visited her in the hospital. She confirmed that Lilly died on Saturday. No news yet on the funeral arrangements.

Lilly was a class act who left a lasting impact on all who met her.


----------



## The Kai (Jan 17, 2007)

Was'nt she really not that old?

RIP


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 24, 2007)

I was at Lilly's funeral yesterday. There was easily 400 people there! It was a great tribute to a great lady who touched many lives.


----------



## pstarr (Jan 24, 2007)

.:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 25, 2007)

The Kai said:


> Was'nt she really not that old?
> 
> RIP


 
Lilly was only 59.


----------

